# [YEUX] Mes yeux brulent a cause trop d'ordi... ;)

## onegative

Bonsoir,

Puisque je passe entre 12 a 16 heures sur l'ordinateurs a chaques jours et que j'ai développé une sevère addiction a gentoo, mes yeux brulent le soir et je ne peux plus passer autant de temps que je voudrais sur l'ordinateur. 

De plus, la caféine a rendu mon estomac sur-acide et j'ai besoin de someil.

J'aimerais savoir si d'autre gens vivent la même situation et/ou si il existe des groupe de soutiens pour les victimes de gentoo. 

 :Very Happy: 

hahaha

o-negative

----------

## bleakcabal

Je sais pas pourquoi mais j'ai jamais eu de problemes avec les ordis ou les consoles de jeux videos. Je peut passer la journer dessus et j'ai pas mal aux yeux, a la tete, etc.

Remarque, il faudrait peut-etre que je fasse plus d'exercice physique sa serait mieux pour ma sante, mais la plus part du monde ne font que regarder la tv de toute facon.

C mon premier post en francais et je viens de constater que les accents me manque de ma presente config ( javais le clavier canadien francais avant mais depuis que je reinstaller j'ai pas ete capable de le faire marcher comme il faut ).

----------

## theturtle123

pas de problèmes pour moi concernant les maux de tête et les piquages de zyeux...

le seul truc qui me fait arrêter la gentoo c'est l'appel de la femme pour les calins 

 :Twisted Evil: 

pour ton clavier il y a un topic sur la francisation de la gentoo :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=118061

----------

## yuk159

Perso j'etais insomniaque bien avant gentoo ou meme linux, les creatifs/illustrateurs etant souvent des gens qui travail la nuit.

Il m'arrive bien entendu d'avoir les yeux qui piquent apres 20h passe sur un ordinateur, mais quand c'est le cas, je me couche  :Wink: 

----------

## theturtle123

c'est vrai que c'est pas crédible...

OK, j'avoue, après 24h devant mon pc j'ai les yeux qui commencent à piquer et je me couche...

mais bon je suis capable de me relever 3h après si jamais j'ai une lubie subite   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## scout

Bah moi en ce moment je fais beaucoup d'ordi et pourtant on me dit que j'ai les yeux tout explosés. Pourtant j'utilise que des écrans LCD, qui me fattigent nettement moins que les CRT classiques. Les gui d'aujourd'hui sont toujours basées sur le blanc, et je pense que cela y est pour beaucoup; avant quand il n'y avait que la console l'écran avait tendance à être nettement plus noir et je pense que ça fattigue moins. Malheureusement la plupart des logiciels ne sont pas prévus pour se marier avec un thème gnome ou kde assez sombre, et on est condamné à avoir des écrans clairs

[EDIT] *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Perso j'etais insomniaque bien avant gentoo ou meme linux, les creatifs/illustrateurs etant souvent des gens qui travail la nuit.

 

Ouais, mais travailler la nuit, et penser quand tu dors, c'est différent. Je connais pas bien les créatifs, mais pour ce qui est des matheux, il y a l'histoire de Laurent Schwartz qui s'est réveillé un matin avec la théorie des distributions calée; il avait du se coucher en y pensant (une fois de plus !), penser pendant qu'il était endormi et le lendemain se réveiller avec le résultat de son pseudo rêve.

----------

## theturtle123

tout à fait d'accord !

faisons une pétition pour les gui entièrement paramètrables !

heureusement j'utilise principalement emacs et un beau color-theme  :Surprised: )

----------

## scout

 *theturtle123 wrote:*   

> tout à fait d'accord !
> 
> faisons une pétition pour les gui entièrement paramètrables !

 

Ca va être dur de faire bouger les choses, regarde ce forum, on ne peux pas changer la skin ... pourtant c'est pas des nuls qui l'ont configuré.

----------

## yuk159

Perso je pense que le blanc sur noir est un contraste assez violent pour les yeux en fait, mais cette opinion ne regarde que moi  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est de penser en dormant, je ne sais pas si je dors suffisament pour ca  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## scout

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Pour ce qui est de penser en dormant, je ne sais pas si je dors suffisament pour ca 

 

Ouais, ça me donne l'idée d'un sondage ...

[EDIT]c'est ici https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=897902

----------

## zarasoustra17

Je ne suis jamais à 100% sur l'ordi, je fais toujours autre chose à coté (sauf quand je joue mais les jeux qui durent me gonflent) et quand je bosse(developpeur), je ne regarde l'écran que toutes les trois lignes et je privilégie fortement les modèles de moniteur 19' à 120 hz. Quand je commence à voir des points rouges, je vais faire un tour. Je trouve que l'ordinateur est beaucoup moins fatiguant que la télé et la fatigue m'a toujours frappé avant les picotements aux yeux.

----------

## BlakDrago

Je passe environ 12h par jour sur des ordis (donc sous gentoo), mais ce n'est pas ma condition physique qui limite l'utilisation de ma machine, c'est plutot ma femme, elle n'apprecie pas vraiment que je passe ma vie devant ma machine ...

 :Smile: 

----------

## zarasoustra17

 *Quote:*   

> elle n'apprecie pas vraiment que je passe ma vie devant ma machine ... 

 

Bienvenue au club, la mienne préfère même que je regarde des séries à la c... à la télé  :Confused: 

----------

## theturtle123

héhéhé pareil   :Twisted Evil: 

vive les femmes !

----------

## onegative

Moi je me suis débarrassé de ma femme elle était un obstacle a mon bonheur avec mon ordinateur. 

Je suis administrateur réseau, donc je passe 8 heures au boulot sur l'ordinateur. Après le travail, je vais m'entrainer 2 heures. Quand je reviens à la maison je suis sur l'ordi de 18h a minuit en moyenne mais je suis sur un problème ou si je lis un papier intéressant, ca peut s'étirer jusqu'au lever du soleil. 

o-negative

----------

## theturtle123

heuuuu

pense à faire autre chose un tout ptit peu aussi   :Twisted Evil: 

un philosophe a dit que si on se limitait à un seul truc on devenait débile

fait gaffe tu pourais devenir comme ça =>  :Shocked: 

----------

## ercete

en général, c'est à petite dose

je ne reste jamais en permanence devant l'écran mais à moitié en train de faire plusieurs chose

(là je me prépare à aller sous la douche si vous voulez tout savoir  :Very Happy: )

mais cette méthode limite grandement les performance

même lorsqu'il s'agit de coder, je n'arrive pas à rester scotché plus de 3 heures sans une pause et c'est idem pour les jeux

par contre ce n'est pas les yeux qui fatiguent mais plutot le cerveau

quand je me rends compte qu'il me faut 3 minutes pour faire un truc tres simple ou que je tape à coté des touches là c'est pause syndicale forcée  :Smile: 

par contre le plus énerveant c'est de penser à 66 trucs en même temps sans arriver à s'organiser, surtout quand je lis les posts  :Confused: 

----------

## scout

 *raoulchatigre wrote:*   

> par contre ce n'est pas les yeux qui fatiguent mais plutot le cerveau

 

Voilà, je sais pas pour vous, mais moi quand je fais de l'info je passe mon cerveau en mode info: si je fais autre chose, comme par exemple lire un livre, ou faire du sport, j'en ai marre très vite et je n'arrive pas à me concentrer. J'ai l'impression que l'informatique utilise le cerveau un peu comme la conduite: on est dans un état de semi-conscience (en tout cas pour moi). En effet, si j'arrive à rester sans trop fatiguer devant mon ordi jusqu'a 5 heures du mat, je n'arrive pas à lire un livre jusqu'a 5 heures ... preuve que je ne suis pas entièrement conscient.

----------

## TGL

Perso il me faut vraiment longtemps pour sentir mes yeux se fatiguer, mais justement, c'est traitre... Petite expérience personnelle et mise en garde : je suis un myope modéré en général, mais ces derniers mois j'avais l'impression que ma vue avait baissé. Une sensation de brume généralisée quand je suis à l'exterieur en fait, tout est un peu confu. J'ai fini par aller demander un petit upgrade de mes verres chez l'opthalmo, mais surprise, ma correction était déjà parfaite. En fait, mon problème est que mes yeux sont devenus super flemmards à passer trop de temps devant l'écran. Ils ne sont plus assez musclés pour bien régler leur convergence sur ce qui est à plus de quelques mètres de moi. C'est apparemment un truc assez classique chez les gens qui passent tout leur temps devant l'ordinateur, ou dans les bouquins. Ça se corrige par des scéances d'orthoptie, bref de la gym des yeux, mais ça j'ai pas encore essayé parcequ'il parait que c'est hyper chiant à faire, alors je repousse un peu. Donc voilà, ma petite mise en garde : évitez de passer des journées entières à ne regarder que le bout de votre nez. Collez votre ordi près d'une fenêtre par exemple, et quand vous avez à réfléchir, regardez au loin. Ou bien faites des pauses clopes sur le balcon, vos yeux vous diront merci.  :Smile: 

----------

## mickey08

/me prete ses halteres à oeils à TGL   :Smile: 

----------

## onegative

J'ai trouvé LA solution a mes problèmes... 

Voir le lien:

http://www.villagephotos.com/viewpubimage.asp?id_=8087706

Super!

o-negative

----------

## scout

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Ou bien faites des pauses clopes sur le balcon

  LOL, quitte à choisir je préfère niquer mes yeux.   :Twisted Evil: 

Bon, sinon voilà une autre minute scientifique

[science de comptoir (ou pas ?)]

Les écrans CRT pour rappel c'est un cannon à électron qui balaye avec son faisceau l'écran. Il existe des filtres pour protéger les yeux des ondes lumineuses qui sortent de l'écran du côté affichage, mais il faut savoir que de l'autre côté ça dégage grave et se retrouver à travailler derrière un écran peux être très néfaste. Je connais un medecin qui a soigné un gamin de 12 qui avait un cancer car il dormait à un endroit ou les axes de 2 télés différentes convergeaient. Comme quoi les écrans c'est pas dangereux que pour les yeux. On parle souvent des téléphones portable, mais pas des autres appareils. Avec le LCD les champs éléctriques et magnétiques produits sont beaucoup moindres, puisque c'est une lampe qu'on atténue plus ou moins (pour simplifier)

[/science de comptoir (ou pas ?)]

----------

## zdra

 *onegative wrote:*   

> J'ai trouvé LA solution a mes problèmes... 
> 
> Voir le lien:
> 
> http://www.villagephotos.com/viewpubimage.asp?id_=8087706
> ...

 

Orange mecanique.... roh ! une merveille ce film ! tout particuliairement cette scene, avec l'ode à la joie... bonheur !  :Laughing:  ça me donne envie de le reregarder d'ailleur... ça muscle les yeux regarder la télé ? lool  :Smile: 

----------

## onegative

Oui un LCD c'est super... 

Je vais l'achetter tout de suite après ma laveuse, secheuse, frigo, poele, et meubles de salon...

Pas bientot  :Crying or Very sad: 

o-negative

----------

## scout

 *onegative wrote:*   

> Oui un LCD c'est super... 
> 
> Je vais l'achetter tout de suite après ma laveuse, secheuse, frigo, poele, et meubles de salon...

 

Moi je peux plus vivre sans LCD. En plus je suis à 95% sur du LCD 17' (1280x1024   :Twisted Evil: )

Ca me change la vie ... tu devrais revoir tes priorités. de toute façon, pour la laveuse/sécheuse, il suffit d'aller dans un lavomatique, pour le frigo, pas besoin en ce moment, tu mets tout sur ton appuie de fenêtre à l'ombre, enveloppé dans un peu de neige que t'as ramassé dehors. Ils vendent en supermarché des plats tout prêts ou tu fait cuire directement dans la barquette, comme ça pas besoin de poelle, et tu te fais un stock de barquettes chez toi pour faire cuire les autres trucs. AH non, tu veux dire poele ! bah laisse l'ordi allumé, ça chauffe. Si t'as froid la nuit, achète un kit watercooling extérieur, et fait passer le tuyau sous les draps. Pour les meubles de salon, c'est pas la peine, tout ce qu'il faut c'est un bureau pour poser l'écran et une chaise, et si tu veux regarder la télé il suffit d'acheter une carte ... donc pas la peine de se vautrer dans son divan devant la télé, donc pas la peine d'acheter de divan. Bon par contre il faut un lit, mais ça tu dois déja avoir

----------

## zdra

je suis pas sure madame onegative va aimer ce genre de choses  :Wink: 

fin c le pied la vie d'étudiant, faut pas penser à tout ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BlakDrago

C'est clair que les LDC on a du mal à s'en passer. Au bureau, nous avons des 18'' LCD et cela serait bien d'avoir la meme chose à la maison ...

----------

## onegative

Avant je pensais que j'avais besoin que d'un bureau avec un ordi dans un trou noir (genre la chambre a Neo dans la matrice 1) et internet pour vivre. 

Mais nous vivons dans un monde de consomation et le succès se mesure a grand coups de biens matériels...  :Wink:  N'empêche, un frigo c'est pas un luxe, même si c'est seulement pour la bière. La bière chaude je suis pas capable!!!

Ce qui me fait baver, c'est le 21 pouces widescreen a mon patron!!! Surtout qu'il a de la misère a utiliser une souris... C'est le genre a double-cliquer partout... (Patron, si tu visites le forum gentoo, je tiens a te dire que j'adore mon travail...   :Embarassed:  )

De plus, il a aussi un 46" widescreen LCD pour faire des présentations... Ca tue!!!

o-negative

zdra: madame o-negative est pas assée geek pour survivre dans mon environnement hostile.  :Smile: 

----------

## scout

 *onegative wrote:*   

> N'empêche, un frigo c'est pas un luxe, même si c'est seulement pour la bière. La bière chaude je suis pas capable!!!

 

[gros délire]

C'est parceque lors de ton éducation on t'as donné de la bière froide.

Il faut faire le vide dans ton esprit, alors seulement tu verras ce qui est nécéssaire

"Be formless, shapeless, like water" Bruce Lee http://www.tiger-marmalade.com/~ale/writings/water.html

Voilà, en plus boire de l'eau c'est plus saint que la bière

[/gros délire]

En tout cas, moi à force de passer mes soirées sur l'ordi, fait est de constater que madame scout (ou même la copine à scout) n'existe pas encore. Faut dire que faire des maths (ouais les filles matheuses ça court pas les rues) et du linux (le soir histoire de me cloitrer dans mon bureau) dans une école ou y'a 15% de femmes (et la concurrence difficile car la demande est supérieure à l'offre), je cherche la difficulté !

[Délire]

Pour revenir sur le topic, on ne dira jamais "t'as de beaux yeux tout explosés par ton écran"

[/Délire]

----------

## theturtle123

 *Quote:*   

>  Bon par contre il faut un lit, mais ça tu dois déja avoir

 

il suffit de dormir dans l'emballage de l'écran 17" LCD et de la tour. le carton ça tient chaud et c'est moelleux. t'as vraiment des gouts de luxe scout   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## moon69

pour resister ya aussi les drogues!! splifff   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## alba

lol bah moi mes yeux ont souffer mais maintenat que j'ai mon 17" LCD 16ms  :Wink: 

c repartit comme avant  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nemerid

 *BlakDrago wrote:*   

> Je passe environ 12h par jour sur des ordis (donc sous gentoo), mais ce n'est pas ma condition physique qui limite l'utilisation de ma machine, c'est plutot ma femme, elle n'apprecie pas vraiment que je passe ma vie devant ma machine ...
> 
> 

 

Alors toi je te comprend que trop bien  :Smile: 

----------

## Admin-galere

 *Quote:*   

> Faut dire que faire des maths (ouais les filles matheuses ça court pas les rues) 

 

Ca c'est parcequ'elles sont eduquees a ne pas etre scientifiques!!

Rebellion changeons les choses!!   :Twisted Evil: 

[ma vie]

C'est vrai quand meme ce que dit scout. nous en premiere terminale S

 (+ spe maths au bac) on etait deux filles. apres en prepa maths physiques on etait 3 a un moment et plus que 1 a la fin. Et ensuite lorsque j'ai integre une ecole d'info. et bien a la limite ct la qu'il y en avait le plus.

[/ma vie]

ps j'ai oublie le topic   :Embarassed: 

J'ai aussi le pb d'orthoptie + myopie car la je fais de l'info et en plus j'aime lire dc bon... ca aide pas.

----------

